# Favorite brand of short reeds?



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wondering what short reeds everyone likes the most or thinks sounds the best. I have a straight meat by foiles but i think i might get a tim grounds one this summer, i like the way they blow and their sounds a little better than the straight meat.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

SMH for life


----------



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

Tim Grounds calls sound awsome. My brother blows his calls like a flock. You can't ask for a better call. I have not herd a better call for the money. Buy one and put the other one away.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My two favorite top end calls are my Performance Calls Fast Talker and my GK Giant Killer. I always have both on my field lanyard, as well as a Heartland X-Out. Each sounds a bit different and/or has characteristics that compliment each other.

Jim tuned my Giant killer specifically for the deep, mature honker sound I wanted and my skill level/calling style, at no cost. Simply an amazing goosey call & top shelf customer service. Worth every nickel.

The Fast Talker is just that. You can really rock with this thing and get that multiple bird flock sound going. Just an all around, great sounding call. Takes some practice to take advantage of it.

On the lower end of the price ladder, I like the Winglock Walnut or Maple Short Reed and the Heartland X-Out. Excellent call for the beginner particularly the Winglock.

I'm particularly fond of the X-Out, have a couple of them, and always carry one. I consider it to be the best value in the lower cost end of the spectrum.

BTW, one thing I've found in common with the best calls is absolute top shelf customer service. The call market is so competitive, that this is virtually a prerequisite. Some, like Rick Perry at Winglock and Jim Fiero at GK, are known for doing virtually anything to please the customer, short of giving their calls away.

As an example, I bought my Giant Killer on a classified forum second hand. I got ahold of Jim, advised him that I had bought his call used, what type of geese I intended to use it on, the type of sound I wanted, and my calling style. I clearly stated as I bought the call second hand, I expected to and was more than willing to pay for his services. He said send it up with, if I remember $7.50 to cover return postage.

After getting the call, he cleaned, tuned, replaced the reed, and returned it, free of charge.

Not only that he, called me twice and blew the call for me over the phone, to make sure it sounded exactly like I wanted it! Suffice to say when I got it back, it was perfect.

I had the same experience with Rick, having several times sent calls in for re-tuning.

I'm so spoiled by this type of customer service that I check on it before I buy a call. If it isn't this good, I pass on the call!....


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Tim Grounds for life!!


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Foiles Migrators Calls Choice Of Chapiams <for life


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

whats the difference in sound between the supermag acrylic and poly


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the acrylic is a little bit louder and has a little bit crisper sound. i too am a tim grounds guy.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

There are Tim Grounds Championship Calls...

And then there are the others.

Gunny


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Gunny said:


> There are Tim Grounds Championship Calls...
> 
> And then there are the others.
> 
> Gunny


Are there others besides Tim Grounds??? 8)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I really like grounds calls, don't care for foiles calls, but I really, really, really like the new winglock call "Sudden Impact" with the EDGE guts if you want a nice fast call with a goosey sound give it a try.....


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Are there others besides Tim Grounds??? 8)[/quote]

I dont think so? Let me kno if you find any :wink:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

whos tim grounds hmmmm?

i have for sure heard of foiles


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Isn't that what the Hanson brothers used before there hockey games? :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Isn't that what the Hanson brothers used before there hockey games? :beer:


yep, that's right :wink:


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Saunders!


----------



## Zavodnik (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't agree with the majority on this one.....Zink Money Maker all the way. I have owned a TG super mag and a Foiles SMH and i got rid of them both. From from comeback moans to quick spits this call can do it all. This call has so much volume and is pure goose.. Man! isn't there any other ZInk fans on this topic?


----------



## Jr.waterfowlslayer (Apr 4, 2006)

ZINK all the way


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's a good rule of thumb. If the call is sold in a plastic package hanging on a display hook in any store (to include Walmart, Cabelas, Scheels, Sportsman's Warehouse, ect), do yourself a favor and pass it by.
With a few exceptions, they aren't going to hold up, won't hold tune worth a rip, and are not worth your hard earned bucks.

I'm not being an elitists but after 40 years of hunting, I am firmly of the opinion that with calls, you get what you pay for. I spent a lot of money learning this lesson. The mass produced/marketed stuff isn't worth buying...


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

maybe if u like to spend money for that last 2% of the sound quality. ive heard some pretty terrible sounds from geese flying over before. my "piece of crap" ZINK poly PM1 sounds perty darn good to me AND the geese. its easy to blow, and make goose sound with.

u guys think that u have to be perfect and have the baddest biggest call there is, but its really not necessary.

after pickin up this zink, and comparing it to a friends fancy acrylic custom call, theres no difference. they both sound like a goose.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Pennsy, you sound exactly like I did, BEFORE I tried a top end call.
I suggest you try one, then form an opinion. If you are any kind of caller, the difference will be so vast you will be amazed. It's like the difference between a Walmart 6 string and a Fender Stratocaster...


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i know what u are saying, there is a big difference in the WAY they call. but i just cant justify the price of the high dollar ones. they really just sound like a goose in the end. im a budget hunter. i dont have any fancy decoys, or slick calls. although i do see the benefit of good decoys and gear, and maybe someday ill have some, i cant spend the big bucks on it. especially since these geese really taste like a flying turd most of the time 

also im sure ur location makes a difference too. in NW PA, we do more goose hunting over the creek or in the swamp in the mornin and evening. some decoys in the field, but not nearly as much as u guys up in the big fields and the middle of the central flyway. then i would have a fancy call and a trailer load of bigfoot's and a sweet layout blind. and maybe ill get the chance to do it someday.
till then, my crappy poly zink git's er dun, and its a thousand times better than the junk lohman honker i used before. man that thing was a piece of crap. it scared more geese than it called!! :lol:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

foiles strait meat honker


----------



## Zavodnik (Aug 1, 2005)

Pennsy,
That piece of crap you are talking about is like you said. I great call especially for the price. Zink doesn't product pieces of "junk". This call that comes in a platstic wrapper is the best call that you can get for the price.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You're right Pennsy, up here on the prairie, it's about the spread and calling. And yep, I have a trailer full of decoys and quality layouts. Heck, my dog practically sets her own blind up!

As I said, there are some mass produced and lower end calls that are pretty darn good. Zink's are one, and I named a couple others above.

Forgot to mention that there's an active market in used calls out there, as guys are always trying something new, then selling it for whatever reason (most times it just doesn't fit their pistol).

I got both my Fast Talker and Giant Killer off a classifieds forum on another waterfowling website for $75.00 each and my X-Outs for $30 each!!!! You can snag some bargains if you keep your eyes peeled...


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I was able to get a look at and blow a Lews call. I am by no means a great caller but it was very nice looking and sounded good and real loud. The price is also nice on them too. The personal engraving is also a nice touch.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

IMO people who blow Foiles calls are hopping on a sort of bandwagon. There was a real draw to the straight meat honker last 2 years. I don't understand really, there is nothing that stands out in those calls. I know a couple people that bought them because they were supposed to be the best, that is the worst thing to do. Each caller has his own calls that work for him. I don't think someone could go through a whole call case, blowing each one and still decide on the Straight Meat. Unless they are just looking for a lot of color options when they purchase their calls.

This is just towards the Straight Meat, the Market hunter is a step by Foiles in the right direction. Just get to a dealer that has a lot of high end calls on hand. Buy the one that works the best for you no matter what people say or what it looks like.


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

My favorite is the Zink calls, (goose and duck). I started with many of the off the shelf calls for years. Then I purchased the Zink poly "Power Clucker" and "Power Maximus", these are very good calls for $29.99. I then purchased a Foiles SMH, thought for a while it was alright, but just didn't seem to fit right. Traded the SMH for a Zink SR-1 and couldn't be happier. So happy that I bought a Zink Money Maker, (this is now my go to call).

I agree with NDTerminator;


> I'm not being an elitist but after 40 years of hunting, I am firmly of the opinion that with calls, you get what you pay for. I spent a lot of money learning this lesson. The mass produced/marketed stuff isn't worth buying...


In the end I'd suggest to save every penny you can, test the call prior to making the big purchase and hopefully you will be pleased. If not sell it on EBay&#8230;no problem. :lol:


----------



## destoned (Nov 13, 2004)

do the reeds in the zink call last long?


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

hey their is nothing wrong with ZINK CALLS i have 4 of them and love them all and they will last not problems for me with my ZINK'S.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Ryan_Todd said:


> i too am a tim grounds guy.


holler :beer:


----------



## Sometimes good goosehunte (May 11, 2006)

All these calls are similar and very good. I prefer the Gander Valley and this is why. CUSTOMER SERVICE. Mark has spent hours on the phone with me and still tunes my calls as I advance in blowing them, especially the amount of air.

Three friends of mine blow his calls and started by calling him on the phone and trying to explain how lame of caller they were. They all are beginning to sound pretty good now.

Try a Gander Valley call and you will see why you rarely see them for sale on the pawn shops.

The other call I like is the Saunders Goose Pimp, and 4 GVs tuned differently are on my hunting lanyard.

Steve


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

My wish list for this year:
1) Grounds Pro Super Mag
2) Saunders Traffic

Don't rule out the supermag polycarb.... but if you get one order some shaved reeds for the acrylic supermags and put them in there... it'll sound just as good as the 170 dollar "pretty" calls you can buy


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

here are my two favorites
1. heartland flatliner
2. folies smh


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I'll second the Heartland Flatliner and throw a vote in for the Refuge Call Company.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Saunders I5 KLR and Goozilla by RNT


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Birdseye Maple Heartland G-Force. They will have to pry that one out of my cold hands when I go.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

T Shot said:


> Birdseye Maple Heartland G-Force. They will have to pry that one out of my cold hands when I go.


That is a bad *** call for sure.

Heartland calls all the way!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well since i only have 2 short reeds and if i had to choose one for a season i rather die than choose my Knigh & Hale so ill go with my Big River Short Reed Flock Talk it makes amazing lay down calls honks and clucks just im working on the moaning! and its cheap $23 :beer:


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

I have only seen one peson mention Giant Killer of all the post. Unless I missed one somewhere. They are not as much in the main stream as say Foiles, TG or Saunders but, I would have to give my vote to this crew! Also, does it seem to you guys that some calls are more likely in differetn regions? Like Brian out of Heartland, he is a lot closer to you than most other calling with him being in Billings.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I give heartland a couple of thumbs up, they work magic in the right hands.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I've spent countless $$$ on calls over the years,i sold most of them cause they did not fit my style.Giant Killer and foiles are the one i use right now.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Feather Duster
Nice calls easy for starters and still work good for advanced callers.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I second Feather Duster, great guy and the service is awesome.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

honker said:


> Foiles Migrators Calls Choice Of Chapiams <for life


how many do they have? one?, and that was 6 years ago... Grounds always has, and always will be on top, GK has some strong potential though. 
My personal choice for hunting, when i'm with a group, is my Heartland Pip Squeek (sp?) just to throw another tone out there b/c everyone else is usually blowing a typical sounding call. but if i'm alone, i use my RNT.


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

I just got my wooden Winglock. So far I think it's a pretty easy call to blow. I'm just learning to blow a goose call, but based on my experience with various duck calls the Winglock is easy to control the air pressure and quick to change tone with slight variations of that pressure.

I'm pleased with it. It's the $35 wooden winglock... can't remember the name. It will probably be years before I feel confident enough to drop tons of cash on a "better" call. I think this one will suit me fine for the time being.


----------



## gunnen 4 green (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with NDTerminator. I shot Tim Gounds an email before I purchased my first short reed. He called me the next day and advised me on 5 good quality beginer short reed calls (2 were his). He was very straight forward and honest with me and pulled no punches on his products. He told me to send the call back if I didn't "like it" or was not getting the hang of a short reed if I chose to. 2-3 phone calls later I was cutting him a check for a SM.

It has become a very competitive market and it's things like this that helps seperate the men from the boys...


----------



## Zach Whtie (Aug 15, 2006)

I love Zink calls, I really don't care about any other call maker except Jeff Foiles. I watched 2 hunts on a friends fall'n skies video of his and I will never spend a dime on anything that he makes or promotes. Anyone who raises dead geese over his head saying "we Won" is ridiculous.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i not choose Foiles, Zink, then idk i like foiles tho


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahah zach is that in the first one?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Won't find any guy nicer then Tim Grounds, He also gave me a ring and we chatted for about 45 min. He pointed me in the right direction. I wouldn't buy any other call then a Tim Grounds call from here on out. Althought I am very interested in the feather duster duck calls. But for goose calls my money goes to the feather duster and the grounds line up. Quality calls from guys that will actually talk to you and h3lla nice guys on top of it.

Foiles what? Just my two cents.


----------

